# Beginners guide to corn snake genetics



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

I came across a beginners guide to corn snake genetics on another f*r*m while googling for something else, and the author has allowed use of it on my site.

the link is:
http://www.iansvivarium.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/corngenetics.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

Not bad Ian and i tell you what mate your site is looking amazing these days.A lot of hard work in it and you should be well proud of it


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

cheers mate! I must admit i only tweaked the genetics page, un-americanised it, and tarted it up a bit!


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice....im thinking of starting a king morphs webbie up.. just need to get some pics of some... ive got enough myself but not every morph..... yet :lol: :lol:


----------

